# Surfside wading



## cskbull (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm down around the Freeport area working for the Summer and need some advice or info where I can wade fish after work during the week??? Looking for trout. Surfside??


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Go to the Jetty or wade the beaches to the east of the Jetty.


----------



## cskbull (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Access the bay off of blue water hwy. wade out into the bay.


----------



## cskbull (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks, I took a drive down there the other day. Gonna try it out after work tomorrow


----------



## whippersnapper (Mar 4, 2009)

post a report of what you encounter. be careful


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Watch out for loose sand on beaches. Surfside keeps beaches maintained for $10 beach sticker. You can use paved roads close to jetty. I use pfd (life jacket) along beachfront. Please post report and don't forget to give water reports...


----------

